# Graphics Card Problem



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

I've got a Dell Vostro 3500 laptop with an Intel i3 CPU running Windows 7 32-bit Pro. The laptop has an Intel® HD Graphics (Core i3) chip.

Graphics are becoming very slow and even some web pages are not displaying properly or are very slow to load and respond. Windows Media Player has stopped working in video mode also - music is fine.

I assumed it might be something to do with the graphics driver but have been unable to identify the exact problem nor fix it. My next step is to uninstall the driver completely and then reinstall a new one.

Any ideas as to what may be causing the problem?

Any help gratefully received.

Cheers, R.


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

As it is an onboard graphics chip, your first port of call is as you suggested, uninstall the driver and reinstall the latest driver.

https://downloadcent...oadType=Drivers

If that does not work, try a system restore , if that is no good, try a system repair.


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

What he said! Definitely would rule out the graphics card driver. They (the cards) do fail though but I wouldn't jump to that conclusion immediately.


----------



## urzamoon (Dec 2, 2012)

Go to Event Viewer and then check in both sections: Applications and System for any error logs.

This may give you a clue on what is really happening.

Regarding website loading problems... Do you get the same results when you try using another web browser? Like chrome or firefox?


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

urzamoon said:


> Regarding website loading problems... Do you get the same results when you try using another web browser? Like chrome or firefox?


It happens with IE and Firefox, but no problem with Chrome...


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Just for fun, do some virus, malware, etc. scanning with software other than Windows own or what came preloaded on the system. You may have some nastiness eating system resources.

Later,

William


----------



## urzamoon (Dec 2, 2012)

Install malwarebytes and do a full scan of your system it should remove most of nastiness nowadays world can throw at ur PC. Also scan your system with a good antivirus.

If you're feeling confident install Ccleaner and go through other parts of your system, like registry, etc...

It should get it fixed. Make sure u check event viewer first thought. I have seen far too many random problems caused by simple to diagnose faults. For what is worth it it could be just a bad sector on your hard drive.


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

Many thanks for the advice everyone. I'll spend some time on it over the w/e.

Cheers, R.


----------



## Mr.D (Dec 23, 2012)

Definitely software not hardware.

Virus scan , uninstall shockwave and other graphics based plugins , clean uninstall the graphics driver and reinstall the latest version . Update your OS.


----------

